# Free Buffet Vouchers



## floyddl (May 4, 2012)

What is the best Ceasars property to use the 24 hour free buffet coupons that Flamingo owners were offered?  I am going in a few weeks and want to get max value for the voucher.  For those that have used them, is the 24 hours a true 24 hours (8pm to 8pm) or is limited to a day?


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2012)

floyddl said:


> What is the best Ceasars property to use the 24 hour free buffet coupons that Flamingo owners were offered?  I am going in a few weeks and want to get max value for the voucher.  For those that have used them, is the 24 hours a true 24 hours (8pm to 8pm) or is limited to a day?



It's 24 hours so you can squeeze in 2 lunches or dinners or breakfasts if you can stand that much food & get through the line in time.  Two minutes late to the cashier & they say pay again.

We found the Rio the best of the group with Planet Hollywood the worst. Paris was in the middle. Enjoy!


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2012)

*Las Vegas Top 10 Values.*

According to Las Vegas Top 10 Values *. . .* 

Station Casinos continues to offer the best price-to-quality buffet deal in town: $4*.*99 for breakfast, $6*.*99 for lunch, and $9*.*99 for dinner and Sunday brunch at Palace, Boulder, Texas, Sunset, Santa Fe, and Aliante Stations, and $5*.*99, $7*.*99, and $13*.*99 at Green Valley Ranch and Red Rock (you must show a Boarding Pass card). This deal takes on an even greater significance with the revamping of the Boarding Pass’ rewards schedule.

We never got to any of those when we were timeshare vacationing in Las Vegas last Fall.  But we did enjoy the South Point buffet, twice -- once with Fern Modena & again with a Grandview timeshare seller. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MaryH (May 4, 2012)

I think it is the one Ceasars sale for around $30-35... If it is it is true 24 hrs.


----------



## rjp123 (May 4, 2012)

Buffet of Buffets:  http://www.caesars.com/total/las-vegas/buffet-of-buffets/


----------



## got4boys (May 4, 2012)

Yes it is a good value.

We have done it a couple of times while we were in Las Vegas.

I would suggest a late dinner, breakfast, lunch and then early dinner.

Overall Rio was the best.

If you like seafood - crablegs and shrimp (that you do not have to peel) it would be Planet Hollywood.

If you like beef, it was Paris.

Flamingo has down downhill. They no longer have the Chinese section.

Caesars Buffet was closed last time we were there.

Peggy


----------



## itradehilton (May 5, 2012)

We always go to the Paris buffet when in Vegas.


----------



## floyddl (May 5, 2012)

Can you bounce around to different buffets during the 24 hours or are you locked into one location for the 24 hours.


----------



## got4boys (May 5, 2012)

floyddl said:


> Can you bounce around to different buffets during the 24 hours or are you locked into one location for the 24 hours.



For the 24 hour buffet pass, you can go into any of them within 24 hours of first purchase time.

When we were there we spoke to a waitress that mentioned someone went through 7 times!

Hope you are hungry. There is a lot of food. I always make sure I bring antacids or something similar as the food is very rich.


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2012)

MaryH said:


> I think it is the one Ceasars sale for around $30-35... If it is it is true 24 hrs.



I think it's $45 with the free Total Rewards card. $5 more without it.

We generally try to buy around 7pm for dinner, then eat dinner the next evening at 6:30. It allows for 4 meals if you game it that way. Dinner tends to be most expensive, so we go that route. Imperial Palace is the worst in my experience. I liked Paris and Planet Hollywood. Ceasar's was ok, but oddly small.


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2012)

I know these 24 hour passes have become popular, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone would want one??????  

They are a great deal for the casino's because they then keep the buyer as a captive audience for a 24 hour period.  But what's in it for the consumer other than steam trays full of the same old thing?

Cheap eats doesn't usually equate with good eats.  But to each their own.


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I know these 24 hour passes have become popular, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone would want one??????
> 
> They are a great deal for the casino's because they then keep the buyer as a captive audience for a 24 hour period.  But what's in it for the consumer other than steam trays full of the same old thing?
> 
> Cheap eats doesn't usually equate with good eats.  But to each their own.



You can go to any of the 6 different buffets. We tended to go to the Flamingo for breakfast because it was largest and nearby. The nicer places like Paris or Ceasars for dinner and lunch. Nothing stopped us from going to other places for entertainment or gambling throughout the day. I don't ever recall feeling captive during that one 24 hour period. I did feel like I was paying a reasonable sum for 4 meals though. Admittedly, I've only done it once because it is way too easy to overeat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2012)

*Las Vegas Buffets Video On Yahoo Dot Com*

Click here.

Yum.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MaryH (May 5, 2012)

It started as $30 for total rewards member and I think it went up to around high 30s or 40$.  So it if $45 now?

If you do a late dinner then breakfast, lunch and early dinner, good value for money but you do overeat.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 5, 2012)

How about a dose of realism here, folks.  If you are getting this deal FREE, like the OP, then that's fine.  Or if you have a lot of discipline, and plan to do, say, two dinners and a breakfast, and call it enough.

But with most people, they "want to get their money's worth," so they will try to do as many meals as possible, and eat as much as possible (I suppose that is why one poster mentioned bringing antacids).  That's a lot of food!  If you can eat a regular breakfast, and either no lunch (and an early dinner) or a small lunch and a dinner, that would work.  But eat it all, just because it is there, yuck.  Are you the same people who are complaining about airplane seats?

Choose wisely, my friends.  Go to the best buffets, and remember that quality always trumps quantity.  

YMMV, and JMHO, of course.

Fern

BTW, if you don't do the buffet ticket, you can enter the Rio between 10:30AM and 10:40AM and be able to eat both breakfast and lunch.  Lunch begins at 11 AM (and includes sushi), and some days they stop entrance from 10:45AM to 11 AM.  Some days they don't.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 5, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> How about a dose of realism here, folks.  If you are getting this deal FREE, like the OP, then that's fine.  Or if you have a lot of discipline, and plan to do, say, two dinners and a breakfast, and call it enough.
> 
> But with most people, they "want to get their money's worth," so they will try to do as many meals as possible, and eat as much as possible (I suppose that is why one poster mentioned bringing antacids).  That's a lot of food!  If you can eat a regular breakfast, and either no lunch (and an early dinner) or a small lunch and a dinner, that would work.  But eat it all, just because it is there, yuck.  Are you the same people who are complaining about airplane seats?
> 
> ...



There is an old saying, "Food is free (provided by someone), but the stomoch (body) is yours." No matter how high quality the food is, buffet results in overeating. What goes in, must come out on treadmills or tennis courts. 

airline seats are not getting any bigger, and we all love to travel. So, watch out for those buffet.


----------



## jlee2070 (May 22, 2012)

Did anybody actually receive these vouchers for voting "yes"???


----------



## kool_kat (May 22, 2012)

jlee2070 said:


> Did anybody actually receive these vouchers for voting "yes"???



I got mine a while ago.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 23, 2012)

We got ours a while ago too...used them already as well.

Rio hands down has the best buffet of the lot.   Paris is pretty darn good for breakfast.   My wife and mother both like Flamingo although I've never understood why...although it wasn't until our last visit that I come to find out there's a second section around the corner from what you see walking in.

These are good for 24 hours...period.  We usually get four meals out of them by getting to breakfast late and activating them then hit breakfast early the next day within the window.

That all said I agree it's something that begs over indulgence and frankly it's something I could easily skip if the decision was solely up to me...my wife however has other ideas.


----------



## Aptman (May 24, 2012)

*Sell the vouchers and have a couple of better meals*

Don't get me wrong, I love a good buffet, but the quality of all of these buffets has gone down so much over the years, it's sad.  None of the buffets qualify as "good," they're all basically average to below average.  I used my passes with my sons (a waste, they're 11 and 9 - so we had to buy a full-priced voucher for one of them because I only had 2).  We made were starving when we got into Vegas at about 4, so we ate then at Harrahs, then had breakfast the next morning at the Flamingo, and just made it into the Rio for an early dinner the next day at 4.  They give you a wristband and warn you that if it is the slightest bit defaced it voids the buffet.  You still have to wait in line at each buffet - otherwise it would be fun to walk by each and graze for a single item and then leave whenever you feel like a small snack.

All were generally the same food.  I'm guessing that if you went into the Paris you'd notice a slightly different ambience and perhaps slightly better food, but when I looked it didn't look all that different.

First of all, I spent the whole time fuller than I wanted to feel, and I didn't even go hog wild.  My 11 year old did, though, and ended up throwing up after the last one (perhaps a lesson well learned at a young age?), although he claims he had some bad salad or something of the sort.

All in all, none of the items we ate were that good tasting.  If I was younger and didn't care, I'd say going for monstrous amounts of bacon at breakfast and steak at dinner is the way to go, but at this point in my life I just stayed away, and was generally disappointed.  Even my kids weren't all that impressed.  Maybe it's because we just went on a cruise last winter and it's out of our system?

So, my advice: sell the vouchers to someone for $40 - they save $10, you get 2 average meals, which means 2 meals that will be a much higher quality than the buffets you'll eat, and you won't feel obligated to try and get your money's worth - to the detriment of your stomach!


----------

